# April 7, 2012 - First time mommy! I really want a buddy!



## Marlee

I'd love a bump buddy! Just found out I'm pregnant with our first! We've been married 5 years this month, so it's a great anniversary gift! I'm so nervous and would love someone to go through this with. Both of our families are anywhere from 7-15 hours away :(. 

I'm due April 7, 2012!


----------



## Tigge50447

I'm due on April 8th. This will be my 2nd child. My 1st I had when I was 26 almost 11 years ago. Just got married on July 9th 2011 and we are having a honeymoon baby. I'm from upstate NY and am 37.


----------



## Marlee

Oh yay! My husband is from Schenectady!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

hey ladies. I'm also due the 8th and was just about to post a thread to look for buddies due at the same time. DH and I will celebrate 7 years on Aug 13th. We're pregnant for the third time trying to bring home our first baby! So im extremely nervous.

DH's 30th birthday is in April so we're excited for this bean to stick. 

How are you all doing with symptoms???


----------



## Marlee

Congrats Futuremommy1! I was feeling like I had the Flu late last week but now I'm completely fine other than when I get hungry, I'm STARVING and I have to pee a lot! How about you?


----------



## Marlee

oh, and I get dizzy a lot!


----------



## Futuremommy1

nope i don't go to the bathroom a lot yet. i have a lot of heartburn though and headaches. Still have some pressure/mild cramps. if I'm moving they don't seem to bother me but if i'm laying on the couch i feel them a lot. Also lots of burping. 

I had blood tests on Thursday and Saturday and I'm waiting to hear back from the doctor on the results. She did a quantitative hCG and progesterone. So fingers crossed everything looks good.

when's your first appointment?


----------



## Marlee

my first appointment is not until 7 weeks! And that's just the initial visit with bloodwork etc. Next one is when I meet the DR and it's 9-10 weeks!


----------



## Futuremommy1

i just got the call back from the dr. i went from 79 on thurs to 203 on saturday so everythings good. she said unless i need to come earlier we will schedule my first scan for week 8 so at the end of this month. I'm good with that. 

have you told a lot of people yet or are you going to wait?

my dh and i just told my parents and two of my friends due to our other losses. What we can't seem to agree on is whether or not to find out the gender. I want to be surprised and he wants to know. And he's such a blabber mouth about big things that he can't know and me not.


----------



## missangie

Hi ladies! I thought I was due April 5th but I think it might be more like April 7th since I O'd a few days later in my cycle. I dunno, all I know is I am PREGNANT and am SO excited. Im also extremely nervous and cant stop freaking out about possibly losing this baby. Im trying my hardest to relax and enjoy every moment.  My first appt. is Sep. 6th and it cant come soon enough!

I hope you dont mind if I join you all on here


----------



## Marlee

I haven't told anyone except my husband. I want to wait at least until our first scan. If my family was closer I might tell them, but I want to wait and make it special! 

I would love to be surprised on the sex but I know I'll get too anxious. We might keep it to ourselves though!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Welcome missangie. Congrats on your bfp. H&H 9 months

I feel ya Marlee. My parents live about 1000 miles away but I talk to them almost everyday and I suck at keeping secrets


----------



## Marlee

YAY, welcome MissAngie! I am the same way, any time I have a cramp I find myself running to the bathroom to make sure everything is ok. I'm so scared of MC

FutureMommy1 - I talk to my parents every day too so it's killing me! I'm going to send my mom my first u/s pic for her bday in Sep and skype with her to tell her!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Cool Marlee. Great idea


----------



## Tigge50447

what a small world. We got married in schenectady. :happydance:


----------



## Marlee

Tigge50447, it is! Not many people know where it is!


----------



## Futuremommy1

I miss being in NY. I just moved from CT to Texas. I'm trying very hard to get my dh to move us back to the east coast. Preferably the northeast.

How old is everyone


----------



## Marlee

I live in NC and love it here, but miss my family.

I'm 25


----------



## missangie

Im 25 also


----------



## Marlee

small world!! I'm hoping all of our babies stick!


----------



## missangie

I told my mom and sisters a couple days ago and then we both went over to his parents and told them yesterday. We told them we were keeping it quiet since its so early but just found our my MIL told both sets of grandparents. I was kinda upset at first however I know they are just really excited so I cant blame them, I wanna tell the world too. (but Im not going to for awhile!) I suppose that if something were to happen (I dont even wanna write that) that I would want the support from our families. Please please dont let that happen though!!!


----------



## Marlee

it's SO hard keeping it in when you're so excited! I am really looking forward to telling our parents!


----------



## missangie

I have no idea how you have been able to keep it a secret!! I wish I wasnt such a blabbermouth haha


----------



## Futuremommy1

I'm 30. And with my history we are all lil scared. Last July when we got our first bfp my mom posted it on fb within minutes. So I was still getting congrats messages after my second lost...


But I'm really excited this time :)


----------



## Marlee

that's what I'm scared of! I just disabled my fb wall today so that I can make posts but my friends can't write on my wall. Just in case...


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yea I feel ya. But let's think of positive things. :). So whose discharge as increased?!?!?! :rofl:


----------



## capegirl7

Hey ladies I would love to join ya! I am due beginning of April with baby number one! We just found out today. Me and dh have beenarried a year on sept.


----------



## Marlee

I haven't noticed any discharge yet, is that bad?

Capegirl7, congrats! We're happy to have you!


----------



## Futuremommy1

welcome capegirl and congrats again.

no marlee its not bad...since every pregnancy is different. I've noticed an increase and read online that due to my increase in hormones and blood flow to the vaginal area you may have increased discharge. 

So I've decided to wait till week 9 or 10 before i have a scan. my doctor wanted me to come in at 8 weeks but i'm going on a trip to LA then and I think I'd rather wait till after. DH and I were also planning a trip for the week between christmas and new years and of course most of the stuff i wanted to do i can't now. So i'll have to replan our trip. 

Is anyone else traveling soon?


----------



## Marlee

My nephew has a birthday in October that I was going to drive down to Georgia (7 hours) but probably will put that off now since I'm also going to Nashville 3 weeks after that.


----------



## capegirl7

Hey girls! So happy to be here! Still in shock and disbelief. I hope its not a false positive! I have told my parents and my sister and plan on telling my in laws too. I will wait to tell everyone else because it is sooo early! Me and DH are going to Florida in October. We are soo excited. I am also nervous because I have cramps and twinges in my abdomen and it just feels full. I almost feel like AF is on the way...


----------



## Marlee

that's normal! I've been having bloating, dull cramps and keep feeling like AF is coming too!


----------



## capegirl7

Ok thanks makes me feel better :)


----------



## Marlee

I'm so crazy, I'm already thinking of nursery ideas. I need to slow myself down a little, it's just hard not to think of some things!


----------



## capegirl7

Me too! I have so many things going through my mind! This is our first so we are like soooo excited! I can't wait to find out if it is a boy or a girl.. Are you going to find out??


----------



## Marlee

Our first too! I had a m/c about 5 years ago but didn't find out until I m/c that I was ever pregnant.

I think we will find out but might keep it to ourselves, well not tell our family and friends at least. Keep a little magic and surprise for ourlseves :).


----------



## capegirl7

I agree. We might have them write it down on a paper and find out together at home. Haha I am getting ahead of myself!


----------



## Futuremommy1

hey ladies....

as long as i can get off of work, I'll go to Cali for Labor day and I want to head back to the east coast sometime in October. 

I've felt like af was coming for the last 2.5 weeks. I still take pg tests 

As for finding out the gender I really want to be surprised when I give birth but DH wants to know...so we will have to battle it out in a few months. I'm thinking of making a bargain...like he can pick the middle name all by himself if we don't find out....


how are you all doing today?


----------



## Marlee

I don't know about you ladies but today specifically I've been urinating almost every 30 mins! Ugh!


----------



## Futuremommy1

I still barely go to the bathroom. My first pg I couldn't stay out of the bathroom. But the other thing I have to remind myself is that I found out about this pg WAY earlier than my last two. I think I found out I was pg the first time at like 6 weeks. This time I found out at 3 weeks


----------



## Marlee

Oh wow! We are the same time line but it just hit me today! I've been making sure to drink plenty of water too though.


----------



## Futuremommy1

yea i'm trying to drink more water...but i'm doing a poor job of it  i would if it would stop the heartburn but it doesn't


----------



## Marlee

AW! I heard cold water is suppose to help some. I wish I didn't have this bloat and gas pains coming from every inch of my stomach like I'm going to burst!


----------



## Futuremommy1

yea the bloating is a pain. I can barely fit in my clothes....they are all uncomfortable. I'm going to go out and see if i have find some looser things this weekend. I have one of those bella bands but I didn't like it last time. I may have to try it again.


----------



## Marlee

I'm so glad I have some nice black linen pants that I wear to work and are comfy! I've also had some insomnia which I hate!


----------



## missangie

Hi ladies! (and welcome and congrats capegirl!) I have been having some waves of cramps today. They only last a few seconds but it is really freaking me out. (even though I know it can be normal to cramp, my sister and cousin said they had the same) but the past days it has only happened once or twice and today it has been more then that. 

ahhh how do I relax!

It was also my first day back at work after a long weekend celebrating my 2nd anniversary at the beach so maybe its just from being more active then I have been these past few days.

I hope all of you are able to relax and not worry as much as I am!


----------



## capegirl7

Are you ladies still testing just to make sure you're pregnant because your scared it's not real?? How do I stop testing even though I get PREGNANT on digi


----------



## missangie

haha capegirl, I tested for 3 days in a row (2 or 3 tests each day!) then I decided I needed to stop. However I still had one answer test so I took it today and holy dark line. It was darker then the control line! It was kinda cool to see that. But I have like 20 more ICs and I took them out of the bathroom so that I wont use them. I may be crazy ;-)


----------



## Futuremommy1

i still test like every other day. I have like 10 or 11 tests left....

angie when you figure out how to relax let me know


----------



## missangie

my cousin just had her baby a couple weeks ago and when I told her I was pregnant one of the first things she said was to just relax and try not to freak out because she ruined her whole first trimester just worrying about miscarrying. 

So... I think almost everyone worries like crazy!


----------



## capegirl7

My sister keeps telling me that too. I will prob test again Friday and then NOT AGAIN! I just want to keep testing to keep confirming it! haha


----------



## missangie

same here, I waited so long to be able to see 2 lines on these tests and now that they are there I want to keep seeing them! haha


----------



## Futuremommy1

Weird question but for non digital tests how long did you keep them. The digital ones will eventually go blank but the line test just dry up and stay there and I still have mine....a week later :blush: I was so happy to see it that I don't want to throw them away. I know disgusting


----------



## Marlee

Has anyone been emotional yet? Today I have been super emo. I go from super excited to scared to sad because I don't have any family or friends anywhere close by to share the experience with or to help us when the baby comes!


----------



## missangie

hahahaha im laughing because finally yesterday I threw away the giant collection I had formed and I started getting BFP a week ago also. It was pretty comical. I now have the one I took today still in the bathroom and am going to go toss it right now! You and I are very much alike with our POAS addiction haha


----------



## Marlee

Take photos of them! Then they last forever!


----------



## Futuremommy1

I did :) already. I'm not ready to throw them away. I'll get there. I have one more line test in my cabinet I can take that one in a few days and keep that for awhile :). All the other ones I have are digital


----------



## Marlee

Ladies, I broke down and told my parents today! They are so excited. We talk daily so it would be impossible to keep it to myself. Plus, I know if I did m/c or something happened I would tell them anyways. I feel so much better but still will wait for 12 weeks to tell friends and extended fam!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Its good you told them. It's fun having people to share your excitement. 

I noticed today my breasts are filled with blue veins I always heard ppl talk about them and I could always see a couple. But now they cover my whole chest. And I'm a 36 dd so that's a lot of area...dh is so excited they are getting bigger me not so much 

How are you ladies?


----------



## Marlee

my leg veins are very blue too! I thought they were bruised but I have been drinking a lot of water + all of the extra blood flow!


----------



## capegirl7

I have blue veins in my stomach is that normal haha ?


----------



## Marlee

I bet you probably have more noticable ones everywhere because of the extra blood pumping! How are you ladies feeling today?


----------



## missangie

my breasts are so sore on the sides, they feel like giant rocks! Im just really tired this week but for the most part I feel great. How are you Marlee?


----------



## Marlee

I actually feel great today! I slept until 10am!!! Guess I was tired...

I am a 36dd so I'm dreading my bbs getting bigger! They are so tender though. I can't even sleep on my stomach or side because they get squished lol


----------



## missangie

Im dreading mine getting bigger too. Im pretty petite but have a large chest. In fact, I remember coming home from college and having christmas dinner with the whole extended family and I guess after that my aunt and a few cousins had asked me mom if I had gotten a boob job! LOL... anyway, they dont need to get any bigger haha


----------



## Marlee

haha, I hear ya! I literally can't wait until my appointment next week. I need to figure out what my insurance will cover with all of this, something I didn't consider before!


----------



## Futuremommy1

I'm a 36 dd too and mine are already getting bigger...lots of blue veins no where else just in the breasts.

We just switched to dh's insurance and his sucks compared to my old insurance. Total cost to have a baby from week 1 to week 40 at my old job would have cost us out of pocket $200. Including doctors hospitals if there's a problem or not. Now it's no where near this. So we're back to having to budget big time to give birth. 

Still having lots of heartburn. Lots of discharge. I yawn a lot but I'm not tired. My breasts are a bit sore. But for the most part I feel good :).


----------



## Marlee

the last thing we need to worry about is insurance and bills! WHEW.

Now I'm starting to feel a little sick, but that may be because I was starving and had 2 bowls of soup! lol


----------



## Sayuras

I'm 22, first time parent, looking for a bump buddy ^_^


----------



## Marlee

Welcome and congrats! I'm 25 and first time mommy! I'm so excited and nervous. How are you feeling?


----------



## capegirl7

Welcome! I am 25 also and going to be a first time mommy! I am also so excited and nervous too! I can't wait for all the experiences to come!


----------



## Marlee

how have you been feeling Capegirl7


----------



## Futuremommy1

welcome....first time mommy here as well. I just made my first scan appointment...I really wanted to wait till week 10 but DH wants it sooner so we'll go at week 8. i go on the 30th. then off to SoCal for a week. 

when do you all go in for scans?


----------



## capegirl7

I have been feeling pretty good. Very exhausted and getting headaches. My bbs are heavy and occassionally sore, but not bad! I have occasional twinges/cramps but nothing too painful and I feel SO bloated! How about you?? I have been extremely hungry and haven't had much morning sickness.. yet


----------



## Marlee

I haven't even had my 1st appointment yet, it's Friday. And then first scan will be 2 weeks afer that at 9/10 weeks :(


----------



## capegirl7

My first appt/scan isn't until Sept 7... I feel like it is so far away.


----------



## missangie

capegirl7 said:


> My first appt/scan isn't until Sept 7... I feel like it is so far away.

Mine is sept 6th... ugh this wait is already killing me and I have so much longer to wait!!!


----------



## Marlee

the waiting is so suspensful!!

i've been kind of worried because i've been feeling so great. I pee A LOT and had a bad headache last night but I haven't had any m/s yet, but figured it will probably come eventually? I think I'm just so excited that i overlook any symptoms! But just glad not to be puking!


----------



## capegirl7

I have been worried too because I feel so great. No ms yet . Makes me nervous I have to wait until sept 7 to see the doctor!


----------



## Marlee

Yeah, these blogs make me feel like if I'm having a pleasant pregnancy something is wrong :/


----------



## missangie

I agree. sometimes I think I should stop coming on here and maybe id stop worrying so much


----------



## Futuremommy1

I don't know if I'd call it pleasant. I'm happy but quite uncomfortable. My breasts are huge and sore. I have a constant backache, cramps most of the day especially when I'm sitting or laying down. Lots of heartburn and after I eat I usually feel nauseous. I'm taking it all in stride. 

Marlee whats your appt for on Friday?


----------



## Sayuras

I have been having morning sickness (not fully throwing up though) >.< and tiring myself out way too easily.


----------



## Marlee

Futuremommy1 said:


> I don't know if I'd call it pleasant. I'm happy but quite uncomfortable. My breasts are huge and sore. I have a constant backache, cramps most of the day especially when I'm sitting or laying down. Lots of heartburn and after I eat I usually feel nauseous. I'm taking it all in stride.
> 
> Marlee whats your appt for on Friday?

Friday I'm suppose to meet with the ob "coordinator" and go over all of my family medical history and have blood work done.


----------



## Futuremommy1

oh ok. Is this a new doctor for you?


----------



## Marlee

yeah, my other doctor only did gyn and ref me to this one. They said that in their office they do this for all first time pregnancies! I guess I'll be able to ask all of my questions at that appointment :)


----------



## Futuremommy1

yea definitely...ask everything! that's another reason why you're meeting with them later than other women. My doctor does both ob and gyn so I've been with her since my first pg and every pap smear so as an existing patient i see her quicker than if i were a new patient.


----------



## Marlee

I'm not sure if that's why I"m seeing her later, on their website and they told me in person they do the first pg appointment at 7 weeks (I'm actually getting in at 5+6 :) ) 

I'm very excited though!


----------



## Futuremommy1

have you bought anything? i bought a pregnancy book and matching calendar the other day. I'll start using it after my scan


----------



## Marlee

How cute! I've only bought stuff for myself lol. I got a super nice pair of white gap maternity jeans that just have a small band so they fit now and I can wear later. Got it on ebay for 3.99!


----------



## Futuremommy1

nice! i bought some maternity shirts so they are nice and long and fit over my very bloated belly. I really need to get some pants though. I did go to Target and get some nice linen pants a size bigger than i usually get so they fit MUCH better. But i need some maternity jeans all my jeans are just WAY too tight right now and i'm guessing i'll stay bloated till a bump appears.


----------



## Marlee

I tried a bella band I also got on ebay and it helps me fit into my regular pants better! I have a pair of linen pants from Target that are my absolute favorite!!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

i have a be band from target but for some reason I'm not a fan. I might have bought a size too small but i dunno. Anyway i've become a fixture in my yoga pants.

How are you feeling? I got some prune juice yesterday and I think I realized my cramps are a result of constipation and gas....this pregnancy thing makes your body go whacko!


----------



## Marlee

Ugh I'm definitely feeling pregnant today! I'm having the hardest time at work. Feeling hot, sick, and sooo tired! How about you guys?


----------



## uofpitt

Hi Yall, wondering if I can join in! I am 30 years old, live in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania, and am currently 5 weeks pregnant. I became pregnant in January 2011, everything appeared fine, went for my 12 week scan and the baby had stopped growing around 8/9 weeks. I had no symptoms at all. TEAR! We hadn't told a soul thank god... I was adament on NOT telling anyone until at least I was out of the first trimester. I think it would have just made it worse... My family would still be bringing it up all the time and asking if we were trying again. This site is kinda my way to let it all out! Praying for bigger and better things this time!!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

hi uofpitt! welcome and congrats on your :bfp:. when are you due? I feel you about waiting to tell. I had a mc at 9 weeks last august and an ectopic in november that we ended at 8 weeks. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## uofpitt

Hi FutureMommy! Are you still living in Dallas? I have family there and We came down for the super bowl in February... DURING THE SNOW AND ICE STORMS!! I am due April 11th. The only symptom so far is tender breasts. I haven't had much of an appetite lately but I think it may just be my nerves! How about you? A friend I met on here told me that she didnt have any symptoms until she was 8/9 weeks with both her kids. That gave me hope!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi uofpitt yes I'm still in Dallas (plano area) I'm originally from Philly though  Where's your family in Dallas? I actually have never been to pittsburgh although DH and I've always to go. We get to philly regularly. How long have you been in PA? 

Some women have no symptoms and others have lots apparently it's a crap shoot. I'm unfortunately one with a fair number for so early on. I realized what I thought were just cramps is actually gas and constipation which sucks! and my breasts are in constant pain. DH hates that he can't touch them but they hurt too much. And exhaustion seemed to have started yesterday.


----------



## Marlee

Welcome uofpitt! Always welcome in here!! Hoping we all have sticky beans!!

I have my first appt tomorrow. My dad asked if I will find out if I'm for sure pregnant?? Lol I'm pretty sure already!! I scarfed down a honeybaked ham sandwich like it was the last thing to eat on earth!!


----------



## missangie

hahahaha that cracked me up Marlee! Let us all know how your appointment goes, so exciting


----------



## Marlee

I will! How are you ladies feeling today?


----------



## uofpitt

My family is in Lewisville, Texas. It's a real nice area. What a small world!! I went to Temple University for my bachelors degree!! I loved Philly! With my pregnancy in January, the only thing I experienced was constipation. It was so bad. I really thought I might die from it. I was drinking tons of water, eating everything with fiber, adding flax seed to everything, benefiber to my water... It was crazy!! I found out afterwards that it may have been the progesterone supositories my doctor prescribed. Which aren't very fun either :( But my sister was sick with both kids and could smell the fridge opening from miles away! My brothers wife ---- Nothing! No pregnancy symptoms whatsoever! They both have healthy children so I guess you just never know! Are all of you pretty paranoid about miscarrying?? I'm wondering at what week this goes away? I feel like I'm going to be worried until I have a healthy baby in my arms!! Its torture!!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yea I think it will be a constant worry for me. Hopefully that will change after the first tri since I never made it that far before. But this time definitely feels different 

Ahhh temple one of the family schools along with Penn state and u of Penn. Our mechanic is in lewisville so dh is there very week. 

Marlee I hope your appt goes well. I've got 19 more days for mine. At 2 days still our 7th anniversary :). 

Must go watch football now


----------



## Marlee

Happy anniversary futuremommy! We had our 5 year last month! Guess that's when we made baby!


----------



## Marlee

Hey Ladies! Had my first appointment today. Just did bloodwork, urine test, figured out my official due date, got a list of do's and don'ts etc and got a really cute pregnancy bag with lots of samples and such! My first ultrasound is at 9 weeks on Sep 1st! Feels like forever!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Great Marlee. What's your official edd?


----------



## Marlee

still the same since they just calculated form my last period. I think once I have my 1st u/s and they see how the baby is growing it may change a little! So excited!


----------



## missangie

very exciting marlee!!!!!! ahhh I wanna go to the doctor so bad haha


----------



## Marlee

I'm so over waking up to pee every hour. Tonight I'm up feeling sick because I'm hungry! :/


----------



## Futuremommy1

i have not needed to pee more. It's weird. Two days ago MS hit me with a force you can't even imagine. Nothing sounds appetizing. it's our anniversary and we're supposed to go out to dinner not sure if that's going to happen. 

For the people who don't know your pg how do you explain peeing a lot or nausea when you smell something you've loved your whole life or something like that?


----------



## uofpitt

Marlee I'm glad everything went well. September 1st is right around the corner!! As far as hiding it,, I would avoid all contact especially there will be food around that you think
may make you sick.


----------



## missangie

oh lordy and so it begins... MS took full force today. Threw up twice this morning. Just attempted to eat a bean burrito (only thing that sounded good) and Im not feeling too fantastic, hoppe it stays down.


----------



## capegirl7

I still have not had morning sickness. I have felt nausea and a weird stomach, but no throwing up. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow, so we will see. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Missangie me too. I was talking to my best friend and she said she snacked on peppermints all day and that helped. I got some today along with sea bands and I feel 100 times better. I got the soft peppermints like the dinner mints. And I also started eating a little all day. If my stomach isn't empty I tend to feel better. 

Good luck


----------



## Marlee

Missangie...thinking of you! I am waiting for m/s to come but hoping it doesn't. My nurse said if you eat a little something every couple of hours it helps, like crackers, peanutbutter and such...


----------



## missangie

ive been trying to eat little things all day, I actually feel pretty good this evening finally. earlier NOTHING sounded good. I had one bite of an apple, one bite of a granola bar, one bite of a banana. lol 

I think Im going to put some crackers by my bed and when I first wake up have a cracker or two and see if that helps tomorrow! Im also gonna go get some mints since that was suggested! 

as yucky as i feel, I have to say that im not bummed or upset at all, having a baby in the end is SO worth it!!


----------



## Marlee

I'm the total opposite, I feel fine and then BAM I'm starving and so uncomfortable! I get these thoughts of one specific food and can't get past it!


----------



## LadyE

Marlee said:


> I'm the total opposite, I feel fine and then BAM I'm starving and so uncomfortable! I get these thoughts of one specific food and can't get past it!

Hi Marlee and Ladies, hope you have room for one more April mommy!:flower: I think Im due around the 3rd but not really sure since my cycles were somewhat irregular. My first appt is 8/23 and it cant come soon enough!

No m/s either Marlee but when I get hungry Im hungry right then and there! And have driven 25 mins already for a particular food bc I couldnt imagine my day ending without it lol :haha:


----------



## Futuremommy1

I was able to eat a whole meal tonight. I love those sea bands. They really work for me. 11 bucks a pair


----------



## missangie

Marlee said:


> I'm the total opposite, I feel fine and then BAM I'm starving and so uncomfortable! I get these thoughts of one specific food and can't get past it!

thats how I felt up until today. haha I would either be full or STARVING. nothing in the middle.


----------



## capegirl7

I am always starving!! Occasionally get a weird feeling in my stomach, but mostly feel empty and hungry


----------



## Marlee

LadyE, welcome! Always room for more, congrats!!

I get so hungry but still don't feel good even when I eat! Just trying to drink as much water as possible, that seems to help!!


----------



## uofpitt

I am almost 6 weeks and no morning sickness yet :( Those of you that are throwing up right now are prob thinking why the sad face... but It would almost confirm to me that everything is going smooth!! I can't wait to get sick!! OH,,, and my sister used to eat Preggie Pops. They are lolipops for morning sickness,, I know she used to get them at Target but I think you have to get them from the pharmacy. They keep them behind the counter for some reason.


----------



## Marlee

uofpitt, don't be sad, I feel so grateful to not feel sick yet. I do occasionally feel a little ill but I think it's more indigestion than m/s!


----------



## uofpitt

2 out of the last 3 mornings I think I felt a little sick. But it was so slight I could have just been imagining the whole thing,, hoping I was getting sick! Just saying that sounds so strange.


----------



## Marlee

I hear ya, sometimes I don't feel pregnant at all, and then other times I couldn't feel more pregnant!


----------



## LadyE

uofpitt said:


> I am almost 6 weeks and no morning sickness yet :( Those of you that are throwing up right now are prob thinking why the sad face... but It would almost confirm to me that everything is going smooth!! I can't wait to get sick!! OH,,, and my sister used to eat Preggie Pops. They are lolipops for morning sickness,, I know she used to get them at Target but I think you have to get them from the pharmacy. They keep them behind the counter for some reason.

I know exactly what you mean! I haven't gotten any ms (a few weird gross feeling but nothing too strong to label as ms ) and I keep wanting to have it as a way to say 'see one more preggo sign' all is well! But I guess we should be lucky. My first appt is in a week so ill feel much better after that.I've read that women who took pre-natals way before getting preg had little to no ms ( I started taking them in Jan religiously and since nov 2010 when I remembered, so maybe that's why? Hehe idk.


----------



## Futuremommy1

I wish that were true for me LadyE. I've been ttc since may2010 so I've been taking prenatals since jan 2010 and last thursday MS hit me like a ton of bricks. It's gotten so bad I had to call in a prescription from my doctor. I'm getting to the point where some days I can barely walk I want to keel over so bad. 

I do look at it as a positive cause when I had my miscarriage and my ectopic I NEVER felt like this. But it interrupts sleeping like last night i woke up to go to the bathroom at 4am and there was MS and I couldn't get back to sleep I was so uncomfortable.

The heartburn is gone (boy do I wish I had that back instead of the nausea). The extreme tiredness is still around. And my realtor saw me after 3 weeks and was like Oh My Look At the Baby Grow! I wanted to slap her. I went from 3 weeks to 6 weeks...I SHOULDN"T BE FAT YET. :rofl: But I really do look like I'm 6 months


----------



## missangie

LadyE said:


> uofpitt said:
> 
> 
> I am almost 6 weeks and no morning sickness yet :( Those of you that are throwing up right now are prob thinking why the sad face... but It would almost confirm to me that everything is going smooth!! I can't wait to get sick!! OH,,, and my sister used to eat Preggie Pops. They are lolipops for morning sickness,, I know she used to get them at Target but I think you have to get them from the pharmacy. They keep them behind the counter for some reason.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean! I haven't gotten any ms (a few weird gross feeling but nothing too strong to label as ms ) and I keep wanting to have it as a way to say 'see one more preggo sign' all is well! But I guess we should be lucky. My first appt is in a week so ill feel much better after that.I've read that women who took pre-natals way before getting preg had little to no ms ( I started taking them in Jan religiously and since nov 2010 when I remembered, so maybe that's why? Hehe idk.Click to expand...

Ive been taking prenatals for a year and a half since we starting TTC and I have MS bad. I have read the same thing though that you are talking about. Im sure its just different for everyone.


----------



## missangie

Futuremommy1 said:


> I wish that were true for me LadyE. I've been ttc since may2010 so I've been taking prenatals since jan 2010 and last thursday MS hit me like a ton of bricks. It's gotten so bad I had to call in a prescription from my doctor. I'm getting to the point where some days I can barely walk I want to keel over so bad.
> 
> I do look at it as a positive cause when I had my miscarriage and my ectopic I NEVER felt like this. But it interrupts sleeping like last night i woke up to go to the bathroom at 4am and there was MS and I couldn't get back to sleep I was so uncomfortable.
> 
> The heartburn is gone (boy do I wish I had that back instead of the nausea). The extreme tiredness is still around. And my realtor saw me after 3 weeks and was like Oh My Look At the Baby Grow! I wanted to slap her. I went from 3 weeks to 6 weeks...I SHOULDN"T BE FAT YET. :rofl: But I really do look like I'm 6 months

ahh thats awful isnt it. I have been waking up at 4 or 5 am these last three days because I am soooo nauseous.


----------



## uofpitt

Ha the thing about the realtor is so funny!!! I am such a yo-yo dieter,, I am thinking it can work to my advantage. When I gain 15-20 pounds in the next few months most of my family and friends will probably just think it's my normal fall weight gain. LOL. I have my first appointment on the 29th, I'll be a few days shy of 8 weeks so lets keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Futuremommy1

yay! my appt is the 30th or the 31st. I really should call and get that confirmed. I started my zofran today. And I have to say I'm in love with that drug. The nausea isn't completely gone but I feel a thousand times better. I can smile it's pretty great. And it works immediately. Within 90 seconds I could feel a difference.


----------



## uofpitt

Do you just take it once a day? This is great! So I can still wish for morning sickness knowing there is at least a partial cure out there!! This will be your first appointment right? Isn't it so weird how we're just left alone with this baby growing inside us?? and No one seems to care?? I know it happens everyday it's just weird when it happens to YOU!!!


----------



## LadyE

uofpitt said:


> Do you just take it once a day? This is great! So I can still wish for morning sickness knowing there is at least a partial cure out there!! This will be your first appointment right? Isn't it so weird how we're just left alone with this baby growing inside us?? and No one seems to care?? I know it happens everyday it's just weird when it happens to YOU!!!

It is very weird, especially because you always read that the first trimester is the most important one as far as development. It has to be because I'm a first time mom, because when I called to make my first appointment the nurse seemed so nonchalant about it being scheduled 3 weeks away and how normal she said it was for me to not be experiencing MS...


----------



## Futuremommy1

yes i took one yesterday at about noon and it's almost 24 hours later and i've not needed another one. I ate a small lunch and dinner and I feel SO much better. I even woke up ok. 

I had a quant hcg and progesterone check at 3w4d and 3w6d. I could have gotten a early scan but I wanted to wait till week 10, DH and dr wanted 8 weeks so we'll go in at 8w3d or so. But this will be our first scan. The early scans don't reassure me. My first mc I saw the HB 3 times and 3 different appts including the day before I miscarried hb was 156 158 178 and i still miscarried so i was part of that small number of women who miscarries after a good hb. I figured if that happened to me before a early scan wouldn't calm me. But having a scan after the age of my miscarriage would.


----------



## capegirl7

Ladies I got my first case of morning sickness this morning.. Part of me is kind of excited because I haven't really felt pregnant other than being extremely tired and sore bbs. I hope it doesn't get too bad though :)


----------



## uofpitt

Congrats on the morning sickness!! I'm so jealous! I did however, wake up yesterday with a change. Do not read any furthar if you have a weak stomach... but the tips of my nipples were kinda white, and still today!! WTF! They do not look like they normally do... It's gross but in a way I'm kinda hoping someone else has this and it's a sign of normal pregnancy. 

I was also thinking of putting off my 1st scan until after 10 weeks. Any scan before that really won't re-assure me. Well,,, Any scan at all probably wont reassure me but I'd like to see one with a giant moving object! That will help a little. I wish we could just hibernate and wake up at 39 weeks. I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Futuremommy1

I'm ready for the baby to be here! Ms still here. I'm trying not to take the meds too often. I moved my appt back to sept 8th. I'll be 9w4d I think. 

My nipples aren't white but they do look different.


----------



## Marlee

Hey fellow mommies!

How is everyone feeling today? I've had family in town this weekend so I've been out of touch with the site. Still no m/s here. We live in a downtown area and took the family for a walk to the shops Saturday and I started feeling very exhausted and almost passed out when I layed down in the bed! I've also had some "blockage" which has been causing some stomach discomfort but glad to being doing as well as I am. So excited for my first scan on Sep 1st. Anyone had theirs yet? Hope you all are well! XO


----------



## Futuremommy1

oh how i envy the no ms!!!! I really am not enjoying my first tri. And of course I feel bad for not enjoying it. But even with the medicine I'm almost constantly nauseated. my legs look horrible! so dimply and the stretch marks have started. 

I've started looking into a vacation for around christmas, I guess kinda like a babymoon but i have no idea where to go. DH and I want to go to a beach where we can relax. Thankfully I'm heading to California in 9 days for a bit of R&R so hopefully that will help my horrible mood. 

DH keeps asking me when this part is over... :rofl: he's not impressed with the first tri either


----------



## LadyE

Got my first case of feeling nauseous today- No MS yet so it could be worse. 

Has anyone else bought the 'boppy'? the full body pillow. I introduced it into the bedroom yday and it was not received well, I actually think DH is jealous of it, haha. His jealously is kinda cute. :blush: He says I'm hugging the pillow more and not using him as a pillow (When I would lay my leg on top of him he'd complained after a while and would have me remove it in intervals but now he 'misses it') Like Janet Jackson once sang "You dont know what you got til its gone" I guess naming the boppy wouldnt be a good idea :haha:


----------



## Futuremommy1

I plan on getting one. Dh must have a pillow to sleep with so he better not give me grief


----------



## LadyE

Here's my bean! (Bottom left) Due Date moved to April 17th!
:happydance::blush:
 



Attached Files:







bean.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Futuremommy1

YAY! Although I'm horrible at seeing anything....

when's your next appt?


----------



## LadyE

I know, I needed the doc to point it out bc I didnt know what I was looking at hehe. Next appt is Sept 13th which will technically be the first 'official' pre-natal visit- this one was a sono confirmation of my pregnancy and to make sure the bean was in the right place :) Bc my cycles were irregular, we're thinking I'm 6 weeks 3 days vs the 7 weeks like I thought I was. Hopefully my EDD wont change too much around :)


----------



## uofpitt

Lady E -- Was ur sonogram at 6weeks 3 days? Just curious because I think I'll be getting mine next week and I want to know what to look for. Also, I see you are in DC... did you feel the quake? I did not but many people in Pittsburgh did,,, they evacuated some buildings. CRAZY!!!


----------



## Marlee

CONGRATS! How exciting!!! My first scan is next Thursday, I'll be almost 9 weeks and it's almost all I can think about!

UofPitt...I'm in NC and I felt it, thought I was going crazy and then started getting messages from other friends that they felt it too! Was scary.


----------



## LadyE

uofpitt said:


> Lady E -- Was ur sonogram at 6weeks 3 days? Just curious because I think I'll be getting mine next week and I want to know what to look for. Also, I see you are in DC... did you feel the quake? I did not but many people in Pittsburgh did,,, they evacuated some buildings. CRAZY!!!

Yes it was at 6 weeks 3 days but we thought I was further along (like 7 weeks) when we scheduled it bc my cycles were irregular. At this point the bean is a third of my nail bed but once the doc found the bean we were able to see and hear the heartbeat which was totally awesome!

Yup crazy up and down day yday. I was on the 7th floor of my building when it happened so going down the stairs at a glacial pace without knowing what was going to happen and trying to stay calm for the little bean was not fun! Took me 2 hours to get home (normally 30 mins) My first real test as a mama I guess:haha: You didn't feel anything in Pitts?


----------



## uofpitt

My friend's building downtown was evacuted and she said they were moving like turtles... I could only imagine if there were a VERY URGENT need to evacuate... omg how stressful!! I was actully working from home yesterday and didn't feel a thing... then my phone and email were going off with everyone saying "did you feel the quake!!??" My mom said they same thing.. she wondered if she was losing it when she felt the shaking. An earthquake in Pittsburgh?? Unheard of!! 

Marlee- My appt is Monday and they usually schedule the scan a few days later so I may end up going for mine on Thursday as well!! Everyday feels like an eternity... Funny how the days go so fast when you're on vacation or off work... I swear every day is at least 68 hours long....... Sigh


----------



## Marlee

Hey Ladies, I went and saw Britney Spears last night in concert and it completely wiped me out! I feel hungover today when I don't even drink (even before baby!). Feeling super nauseated but still have yet to actually throw up :(.


----------



## missangie

marlee how was the concert? sorry to hear you arent feeling well!! 

My first appt is 12 days away. Im getting SO antsy. I think Im going to be a nervous wreck that morning


----------



## capegirl7

Hey ladies looks like all our appointments are coming up! My appt. is Tuesday August 30. I am so excited and so nervous!!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

mine had to be pushed back to sept 8th...which was when i originally wanted it...i'll be 9w4d. 

Our A/C went out last night and here in texas when it's been 106 for the last 60+ days it was so miserable. good thing i wasn't 9 months pregnant but still it was uncomfortable. Hopefully it gets fixed today.

But on a brighter note I'm headed to SoCal in less than a week!!! I really hope ms doesn't rear it's ugly head 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## uofpitt

I'm so jealous I wish I was going away!!! Did you get your AC fixed? Oh god that must've been pure hell!! Anyone else been getting headaches? I got my first one yesterday and another one today. I NEVER get headaches so I'm kinda excited since this is a common pregnancy symptom. Go for my appointment tomorrow morning yeah!! Not that they do anything but they'll at least schedule my ultrasound so I'm excited about that!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yes! I'm actually a usual headache sufferer. Have been most of my life with migraines thrown in for good measure but since getting pregnant I hadn't had any. Except starting yesterday I got my first headache. It just nagged all day. 

We did get our A/C fixed thank goodness. I don't know if I could have taken another night with no air. 

I went back and looked at a calendar of last year and realized I've passed the pg dates of the start of my miscarriage. Which has been keeping me from getting too excited. I lost my first baby at 7w5d (or that's when i started spotting) and it ended by 8w1d. So I'm feeling a little better. Especially thinking back I didn't have ANY of these symptoms last time. 

Hey pitt, how long before you get an ultrasound? I thought all doctors did them with the first appt. Will you have to go somewhere else? I know not all doctors have them in their office.


----------



## LadyE

Hey ladies, I'm wondering if those of you that work in a corporate/gov work have told your employer that you're pregnant (or for someone like me still in my 1st month, when do you plan to tell them and how?) I started a new job today, and I am debating on when to tell them - 3 months into my work (Nov 29th) when my probation period is over or beginning of second trimester (Oct 17th) when I will probably start showing? All feedback welcome :)


----------



## uofpitt

LADIES --- Went for my 1st appointment today, She said my uterus is matching up perfectly, and I got blood work, She said the results will be back tomorrow afternoon and if everything looks good, I go back 9/21 for 12 week appointment. She said if the numbers are a little off they will order an ultrasound. THEN--- She said at the 12 week appointment, if they can hear the heartbeat with the office thing, then they'll schedule me in a month from then. If they CANT HEAR the heartbeat then I'll go for an ultrasound... ummmm WHAT??!!?? With my last pregnancy that ended in miscarriage I went for an ultrasound at 6 weeks, then again at 12 weeks. WTF??? Why this time do I have to wait until 16 or more weeks? Is that normal? 
I have 2 theories on this --- Everything looked so good today that there's no need to do one. ---Or are they thinking "Looks like another miscarriage why even bother doing an ultrasound." I think I'm even more paranoid than before I went!! I guess I'll know more after I call in for levels from the blood work tomorrow afternoon. 

As far as telling work... I am going to hold off as long as possible. I'm pushing to Thanksgiving or as long as I can hide it under my clothes. But again, I'm not sick or anything but if I were puking and running late every morning, I might tell them. But my suggestion is to wait until after your probation period. It's very sad but it appears they hate us pregnant women in the corporate world :(


----------



## Futuremommy1

I'm also still in a probationary period at work which will end on Nov 1st. My second tri starts Oct 3rd and I've decided unless someone just comes out and asks me I'm not saying anything until the probationary period is over. If they offer me a full time position I'll talk about it because Maternity Leave will be very important to whether or not I accept. If they ask me to stay as a contractor that's fine as well because then I'll have them end the contract on March 31st (a week before I'm due).

My first loyalty will be to my family and if that means keeping my baby a secret to get as much work as possible then that's what I'll do. It's hard being in the corporate world and being pregnant. Legally you don't have to tell anyone until your 25th week I believe. 
Obviously if I were not new and at a company where I've been for a while and had friends I'd tell when I told all my family and friends but since I don't really know anyone here I'm ok with waiting.

Good luck with whatever you decide. 

Pitt I don't think they are thinking well since she's miscarrying we'll wait. The first time i got pregnant I got an ultrasound at 5w4d. Like it was normal. That one ended at 8w1d. This time I'm not being seen for an ultrasound till 9w4d. I had blood work early on but that's it. I was a little surprised she didnt' want to see me early especially after the mc and ectopic but I actually didn't want to go in earlier cause I had this weird idea that i didn't want anything going up there till the baby had time to get settled 

I think it's a mindset of everything looks good. Does your doctor have an ultrasound machine in the office? If so you could always just request a scan. I'd check with your insurance first as well to see how many scans they cover during pregnancy. One time i had insurance that covered as many scans as my doctor wanted to do and then i had insurance that only said scans at 12/20/32/36 and 40 or something like that.

Try not to worry. I know easier said than done but we're all waiting together


----------



## uofpitt

And before I even went, I told myself that I would refuse an ultrasound this early because I didn't want to see soemthing and be exicted (like last time) to have it all fall apart a few weeks later. So it's not even that I WANT the ultrasound.. I just thought it was strange. It's the same doctor, same insurance, and like you.... I figured I would be monitored EVEN MORE CLOSELY this time since the miscarriage. They do not have the machines at the office, I always had to go to their ultrasound office or the hosiptal that they're affiliated with. Everything is just such waiting game!! I can't stand it!!! (Again, why can't we hibernate like bears lol) 
My co-worker came to work last year and told us all she was 5 months pregnant. No one had any idea!! She's a little bigger,, not real fat but a little thick. So maybe that's why we didn't notice. But after she did that I thought to myself ... "She's a smart girl! Waiting all this time to tell everyone!" So then I decided I'd wait as long as I possibly could. Plus sometimes my boss is an ass,, I could see him Piling more work on me the next few months to try to get back at me for taking maternity leave. That's so sad we have to talk like this but this is the real world.. talk it or leave it I guess!!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

i can't lie i was the same way. when i first called to tell my dr i got a bfp i told myself i don't care what she says I'm not doing an u/s this early. I'll do blood work but thats it. And then when she didn't even mention an ultrasound till at the earliest of 8 weeks I was a bit hurt...like wow I guess you don't care about my baby. I know it's irrational but it's what i thought. And of course my mother said well but you don't want it why be mad at her for agreeing with you. So I've just convinced myself she did suggest it and I turned her down. Yes I'm a bit psycho but it makes me feel better 


As a fulltime employee i think the decision to tell should be based on how you feel about your coworkers. My last corporate job in ct i would have told everyone immediately. I know I would have gotten full support from everyone including my boss no questions asked. This job even if i was offered a job with no probationary period i would wait simply cause i don't know these people that well.


----------



## Marlee

Hey guys! Hope you are all feeling well. Can't believe we are at 8 weeks already! I've been having to eat more often. I get so hungry and when I go to eat, I can only handle a few bites before I'm full. I even wake up thinking about food in the middle of the night.

I work as a freelance makeup artist and the only person I ever see from my company is my boss who is in Balitmore and comes down once every few months. She was down last week and asked if I minded if she smoked. All I said was "well..." and she said "you're pregnant aren't you". So cat's out of the bag on that one. I'm lucky not to be at an office where I have to hide it. I feel for you ladies.

Hope all is well. Counting down to my u/s on Thursday!


----------



## LadyE

Thanks for the feedback ladies, I really appreciate it! My gut says to keep it private until my 'probation period' is over, which isn't really anything formal but I want to make sure they know I can do the job well while I am pregnant (and before they knew I was) so that when I do tell them, they wont doubt my capabilities. Since this is my first pregnancy, I'm thinking I will show a little later and waiting after the first trimester is the best thing regardless. Now I just gotta figure out how to break the news when time comes, :haha:

Well my nausea has started to pick up a bit and today I woke up with a headache since I had to go to work, I popped a Tylenol, put my sea bands on and went about my way!


----------



## Futuremommy1

well the extreme nausea apparently wasn't enough so i can add vomiting to my list of symptoms. I honestly thought that if I did vomit it would make me feel better (and it did for about 20 minutes) but the nausea came back. 

So I think I'm going to take zofran proactively instead of reactively. While nausea is horrible at least I'm not tied to a toilet or trash can as with vomiting. 


How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## uofpitt

The MS people are jealous of us non-sick people... and we're jealous of you all!! Still no symptoms here besides severe constipation. My pants wont button but I don't think it's baby,,, I think it's everything backed up in there!! 

My blood work came back normal!! They said everything is matching up with 8 weeks. So I go back in 4 weeks to hear the heartbeat/ or get an ultrasound if not. It's sad but I am un-phased by the news. I still don't believe I'm really pregnant... and I just feel like anything can happen at anytime. Just trying to keep busy to make the time pass.


----------



## Futuremommy1

yea the grass is always greener....

oh constipation is fun....i think i'm getting hemorrhoids too...life is so fun yay! I wear one pair of pants with a zipper and button and i never use either. makes walking around the office hilarious.

YAY your bloods came back normal. That's the phone call I got as well. So I'm 9 days away from my first scan. I wasn't phased by the call either so I understand. I can say knowing I'm further along in this pg than i was before makes me feel better than the call did.


----------



## Marlee

I have yet to throw up but still get bad indigestion and acid reflux. I don't want to be sick at all! 

ps - u/s in 42 hours!!


----------



## missangie

Futuremommy1 said:


> well the extreme nausea apparently wasn't enough so i can add vomiting to my list of symptoms. I honestly thought that if I did vomit it would make me feel better (and it did for about 20 minutes) but the nausea came back.
> 
> So I think I'm going to take zofran proactively instead of reactively. While nausea is horrible at least I'm not tied to a toilet or trash can as with vomiting.
> 
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?

this is EXACTLY how I feel. all day nausea and then I throw up every morning 2-3 times and dry heave most of the day too. Im thinking about asking for Zofran. I almost feel like maybe Im just a wimp because I know that others have it so much worse then I do (meaning i bet yours is worse and you actually need the zofran and im just a big baby!)


----------



## Futuremommy1

No I doubt it Angie. Ask for it. I have no idea how anyone deals with this! My dh gets seasick and I asked him if this is how it felt and he said yes. I can't believe people go through this their whole lives. I never get queasy. So it's a new feeling!


Marlee are you having a u/s done?


----------



## LadyE

I'm so tiredddddd:sleep: Yday my co-worker was showing me something and without even noticing I took a big yawn... she joked and asked if she was boring me...I blamed it on a 'heavy' lunch. I'm fighting the urge to lay my head on my desk right now and I'm nausea all day long starting at 9am until I fall asleep...230 days to go!!


----------



## uofpitt

I downloaded an APP called BabyBump and you can track all your appointments, there's a journal, it gives you info on how the baby is progressing each week... But on mine it says 224 more days. It reminded me how long I have to go..... But anyway it's a pretty cool app if any of you want to obsesse more about the baby. lol


----------



## Futuremommy1

i have that one along with WTE, Babycenter, my baby, i'm expecting, countdown, sprout and hello baby  . there are a couple i have just for my ipad. And of course all the babynamer apps to keep my lists of names

DH has his own app for soon to be daddies on his ipad. At night while we're laying in bed he reads me facts ( i don't mention that I've read everything out there already) it's cute


----------



## Marlee

that's so nice your DH is so excited too! My husband just makes jokes all of the time.

YES, first u/s tomorrow! I am just so excited to see my baby and know everything is ok! My bloodwork was good and haven't had any issues so far, so praying tomorrow is great! I won't be able to sleep tonight...


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yay. Can't wait to hear how it goes. Mine is in a week :)


----------



## Marlee

hey ladies!

Besides the super uncomfortable parts of my exam today, I got to see my baby! She/he is already active and has a great little heartbeat!! I have another appointment in 7 weeks but also have to see a specialist before that due to some heart medication I am on. I am considered high risk so they will just monitor more closely. My husband already opened his big mouth and announced it on facebook before I even got to tell my family. Bless his heart when my hormones get a hold of him.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound1.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Futuremommy1

Great pic!!!!


----------



## uofpitt

CONGRATS MARLEE!!! What a beautiful baby!! So happy that everything is going well... and I look at the specialist as a good thing since they'll be monitoring you closely.


----------



## LadyE

Just got all my blood work back and everything is perfect and normal! So excited baby and I are off to a great start :)


----------



## lostinhyrule

I'm do april ninth:)
First baby! but i'm having a few complications.


----------



## LadyE

lostinhyrule said:


> I'm do april ninth:)
> First baby! but i'm having a few complications.

what kind of complications are you having? Im sorry to hear that:hugs:


----------



## lostinhyrule

Here goes my sprawl, ha.

I don't know if its bad, just difficult, but i have a retroverted uterus, so my scans are all vaginal): 
&then, at my seventh week scan, the first time we heard the heartbeat, it was seventy. then four days later it was 69. (oh, &its supposed to be 100.)

So my doctor put me on progesterone shots (they alternate from hip to hip) every other day. well, mondays, wednesdays, and fridays. I don't mind them so much anymore. I think they are helping.

But my doctor says there is a fifty percent chance i'll lose the pregnancy. I don't think so though. I'm staying really really positive, and just having high hopes and prayers through all of this. 
sticky, healthy dust to me! :dust::dust:


----------



## LadyE

lostinhyrule said:


> Here goes my sprawl, ha.
> 
> I don't know if its bad, just difficult, but i have a retroverted uterus, so my scans are all vaginal):
> &then, at my seventh week scan, the first time we heard the heartbeat, it was seventy. then four days later it was 69. (oh, &its supposed to be 100.)
> 
> So my doctor put me on progesterone shots (they alternate from hip to hip) every other day. well, mondays, wednesdays, and fridays. I don't mind them so much anymore. I think they are helping.
> 
> But my doctor says there is a fifty percent chance i'll lose the pregnancy. I don't think so though. I'm staying really really positive, and just having high hopes and prayers through all of this.
> sticky, healthy dust to me! :dust::dust:

Def stay positive! Keep us posted and good luck! :)


----------



## Futuremommy1

had my scan today...baby is measuring at 10w0d so we're happy. HB was 161 bpm and he was a dancing machine after a little nudge. :happydance: whoooo hoooooo we're having a baby!


----------



## uofpitt

Congrats futuremommy that is so cool!!! Is he measuring what you thought he would be? Does it feel a little more real now? I still don't think I'm pregnant lol.


----------



## Futuremommy1

yea measuring a few days bigger so right where i thought. And with the constant nausea and now the 3 times a day vomiting that started about 2 weeks ago it definitely feels like i'm pregnant. Watching the baby wiggle and dance on the screen was just surreal. 

have you had a scan yet? I'm actually happy I waited till week 9-10 to get my first scan it was was more interesting knowing the baby is in there moving around


----------



## Marlee

congrats Futuremommy1! Do you have a photo of your scan? I'm glad I had mine right at 9 weeks, the baby looked so much bigger than I expected and moved too! Such a beautiful feeling


----------



## bbaines09

hi I'm 20 and due april 5th!!!


----------



## missangie

bbaines09 said:


> hi I'm 20 and due april 5th!!!

welcome! Im due April 5th also!  Have you had a scan yet?


----------



## uofpitt

I haven't had a scan yet... My next appt is at 11weeks 2 days so hopefully I'll have one
at that time. I'm glad I'm waiting this time.. just thought I'd feel a little more pregnant at this point. When will you ladies get your second scan?


----------



## missangie

so exciting uofpitt! 

My next appt is oct 14 and Ill be 15 weeks then. i dont think Ill get a scan at that appt? probably have to wait until 20 weeks to get another one. Hopefully Ill at least get to book the scan appt at my next one so that I have something to look forward too!


----------



## bbaines09

No I haven't had a scan yet hopefully I will before the end of my first trimester...I'm excited and nervous all at the same time :)


----------



## AprilBaby2012

Hey there! I am new on here...I am Due April 7th 2012!:thumbup:


----------



## Marlee

uofpitt said:


> I haven't had a scan yet... My next appt is at 11weeks 2 days so hopefully I'll have one
> at that time. I'm glad I'm waiting this time.. just thought I'd feel a little more pregnant at this point. When will you ladies get your second scan?

My next appointment is also at 15 weeks but it's for some tests, next scan is 20 weeks for gender! :)


----------



## Marlee

congrats bbaines09 & aprilbaby2012 and welcome!!

How's everyone feeling? I still have not been sick, just tired. And not sleeping well. It's 5am and I'm awake...

Also, all I've been eating is fruit, lots of bananas and grapes! What are you ladies craving, if anything?


----------



## uofpitt

I am 10 weeks today and still feel fine. I haven't had the cravings /food aversions either. My appointment is 1 week from today and I can hardely stand it! I might throw up
that morning from nerves!! How has everyone been passing the time? These last 5 weeks have felt like 5 months... I'm kinda looking forward to the Holidays just to speed things up!!


----------



## LadyE

I have my 1st scan today, I am excited and nervous all at once! Wish me luck ladies!

I've been feeling really nauseous:sick: and :sleep: these past weeks and everyday I just feel a little bit more pregnant. :cloud9:


----------



## Futuremommy1

i'm doing horribly. Had to miss work yesterday cause the vomiting and nausea just became too much. My doctor prescribed me promethazine and said if i don't feel better in 24 hours then i have to go to the hospital for IV. Which I really don't want to happen. 

I really hope this gets better in this week. I am so not enjoying being pregnant. I don't eat and I barely drink anything. I usually have a pb&j sandwich a day that's about all I can handle. 

My next appt is oct 6. Not sure what its for.

Good Luck Lady E on your scan!!!!


----------



## LadyE

Futuremommy hope you feel better soon! :)


----------



## uofpitt

Futuremommy I'm so sorry!! That really, really, sucks!! Maybe you already posted about this but it appears everyone seems to like that prescription Zofran or Zolfran... for morning sickness, have you tried that one? Keep telling youself that everytime you're sick you're creating a healthier baby!! Our placenta's should be taking over soon and we will have less symptoms until about January. There's light at the end of the tunnel!!!!


----------



## uofpitt

And *LadyE* good luck on your scan and let us know how it goes. So jealous!!!!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

yea i've tried zofran...it worked for a bit now not so much. My dr just prescribed me promethazine which i think is a generic of something else but i can't keep that down so i pick up my third prescription today and hope this one helps.


----------



## Marlee

LadyE, please share your pic when you get it!

futuremommy1, I'm so sorry, I really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## LadyE

Hi Ladies, my apt yday went really well! We heard the very strong heartbeat yesterday, it sounded like a thousand little horses running! Next apt is set for Oct 17th- when I begin my 2nd trimester. Until then, same ol&#8217; same ol&#8217;. Doc says I probably have another couple of weeks of feeling sick and then it should be gone :happydance:

We&#8217;re not doing the invasive genetic testing since there are chances of miscarriages and no genetic disorders run in our families, but we&#8217;re doing the blood test one and the ultrasound (NTS) since those are just measured by the outside of my body and will give us statistical numbers of probability. Apparently these are done at a different location, since the ultrasound is a super-duper techy one, so I should hear from the place within the week. 

How is everyone doing?:flower:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi ladies 

Lady e great on your appt. Make sure your insurance covers whatever testing you do decide on. A few ladies have been shocked when they got the bill. A lot of insurance companies don't cover any genetic testing. 

as for me I just got released from the hospital. Dehydrated and for observation. I hadnt eaten or drank anything in a few days. So i got fluids and meds through an IV. Today I've kept everything down so things are looking up. My doctor said hopefully I'm on the downhill spiral for this ms. So fingers crossed!!! 2nd tri starts at the end of the month. 

Whoo hooooo


----------



## LadyE

Futuremommy- I'm so sorry you're experiencing such a tough time with the ms and all. I'm glad you are doing better now:thumbup:. Countdown begins to the 2nd trimester where hopefully we can all settle in and not have anymore ms! FX:happydance:

I was glad my apt went well, but a little let down that the ultrasound was fuzzy so I couldn't see my bean clearly. Doc says some women are like that-for whatever reason. I'm thinking maybe this is my queue to cool it on my cheese cravings I've been giving into :dohh::haha: 

The first thing I did was call my insurance to make sure they covered it and thankfully they do, 100%. We don't plan on doing any other genetic testing so we're all good. My NTS is set for Oct 3. 

I know I'm pregnant but its still so surreal. I've started to talk to my bean but its pretty hard to carry a convo when I still don't notice anything different physically- I do, however, find the convo much more alive when I talk to bean while taking deep breaths in hopes of keeping my food down, lol


----------



## Marlee

hey ladies, futuremommy, hope you are feeling better...poor thing!

I met with my specialist today. They want to keep an eye on the baby as babies with mother's on beta blockers can just tend to be smaller, but healthy. So I will get an u/s every 4 weeks starting with my 18 week u/s. So in 7 weeks I will find out what I'm having!!

My sister is already planning one of my baby showers. I don't have any family near me so I have to travel a minimum of 7 hours to get to anyone. DR said all travel needs to be done by 29 weeks for me and with holidays that means I will have to have one in DEC and one in JAN...whew...


----------



## uofpitt

Marlee-- At least you get an Ultrasound every month and you wont be pushing out a 10 pound baby!! Especially if they're saying it will be healthy than crap... I wish I had what you have!! LOL just trying to find the positive in every situation. 

11 weeks tomorrow and had brown spotting last night and this morning. Totally on edge and paranoid now.. but my appointment is tomorrow so I'm just trying to tell myself whatever happens was meant to be. I know I won't be getting ANY sleep tonight!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

awww pitt you'll be fine! what time is your appt? I haven't thrown up since going to the hospital but I'm back at work and not being productive at all. 

I keep talking to the placenta hoping and praying it starts taking over soon so these hormones can give me a break! 

Marlee how are you working the baby shower? I live about 1000+ miles from most of my family and they all want to have a baby shower but I was like what will i do with the presents? I usually fly to see them. So I thought about giving my mom a "grandma" shower. Everyone can get her things that she'll need to watch her first grandchild. DH and I are fine with getting our own things especially since we aren't into pink or blue.


----------



## uofpitt

Talking to the placenta! ha ha that's so funny! I keep waiting for it to take over as well... just so I feel like I have a partner in trying to make this baby grow! 

My Aunt is in Dallas and had a baby shower in Pittsburgh and everyone either bought gift cards, or bought gifts online and had them shipped to her house, and then actually brought the print out of the item and wrapped it or put it in a card! It was actually really cute... and there were about 100 people so she was so happy when she got like 1 or 2 gifts daily in the mail for the next month! 

My appointment is at 10:15am tomorrow. If all goes well.... I will post the outcome sometime tomorrow. If not, I want to say good luck to all of you as I'm sure I won't be in the mood to log on for awhile. Why do I think so negative?? That first Miscarriage really F***** with me!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

miscarriages will do that to you pitt. right after my first miscarriage when i got pregnant again i was negative the moment i saw the work pregnant on my digi. 

but i completely understand preparing yourself. I did that too. After my first scan a couple of weeks ago my husband laughed cause i was way more excited to see the vaginal probe scanny thing come out with NO BLOOD than I was to hear the hb :rofl: 


cool idea about the shower. I honestly don't expect one but did want to do something for my mother...


----------



## Marlee

Futuremommy1 said:


> awww pitt you'll be fine! what time is your appt? I haven't thrown up since going to the hospital but I'm back at work and not being productive at all.
> 
> I keep talking to the placenta hoping and praying it starts taking over soon so these hormones can give me a break!
> 
> Marlee how are you working the baby shower? I live about 1000+ miles from most of my family and they all want to have a baby shower but I was like what will i do with the presents? I usually fly to see them. So I thought about giving my mom a "grandma" shower. Everyone can get her things that she'll need to watch her first grandchild. DH and I are fine with getting our own things especially since we aren't into pink or blue.

people could always give you money as gifts or order the items from your registry online and there's an option to ship to you. You can still have the actual shower and all the big gifts will be delivered right to you!


----------



## Marlee

uofpitt, wishing you all of the best!


----------



## Futuremommy1

:hugs: i hope it went well


----------



## LadyE

uofpitt hope all is well!


----------



## Marlee

How's everyone feeling?

I wanted to see if anyone has had any intuition as to the gender yet? I feel girl but charts say boy. Not sure if it's subconscious wishful thinking or mother's intuition?


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hey Ladies,
I'm still miserable. If i go by my last scan I'm already on 12w2d so I'm pretty much expecting relief!!!! 

I keep planning things for the day when I feel normal. DH and I want to visit Memphis in October but I won't plan anything till I know I can handle the drive. Right now driving a mile makes me vomit. I haven't started thinking about Thanksgiving cause I have no appetite. 

Anyway, two weeks till my next appt. But this weekend I plan to sit in my comfy chair and not move for 48 hours  

Any cool weekend plans??


----------



## Futuremommy1

oh forgot about gender! DH and I thought it was a girl before our first scan but since it I've just felt it was a boy. My mom says boy cause of the heart rate i think. 

Will you find out? We could find out in November but I don't want to know.


----------



## LadyE

Futuremommy I read the word 'Thanksgiving' and my stomach turned and I gagged LOL I'm in the same boat as you as far feeling icky. I do, however, think I've had it pretty easy compared to my friends and what I've read but I still just dislike this constant feeling of nausea and discomfort. 

From the very beginning I've thought I'm having a boy. DH and my father wants a girl, my mom keeps thinking its a boy too. 

By my 'scientific calculation' :haha: I think we will be able to find out the sex come mid Nov at the earliest 18 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Marlee

Hey Ladies!

How's everyone feeling? Any updates or scans?


----------



## Singaporeseoe

I was feeling like I had the Flu late last week but now I'm completely fine other than when I get hungry, I'm STARVING and I have to pee a lot! How about you?


----------



## Futuremommy1

we go in for our next appointment on oct 6 so in a week. Based on my last scan I'm officially 13 weeks (not going to change my ticker). If I'm honest with myself I'm not AS sick as I was a couple of weeks ago but I'm still miserable. I'm still getting sick around once a day but I've cut back on the meds one cause i'm sick of taking meds and two because of the side effects.


I so hope this 2nd tri gets better. I really want to cook and eat real food. Someone told me this morning I look tired. I wanted to hit him.


----------



## Marlee

Futuremommy1 said:


> we go in for our next appointment on oct 6 so in a week. Based on my last scan I'm officially 13 weeks (not going to change my ticker). If I'm honest with myself I'm not AS sick as I was a couple of weeks ago but I'm still miserable. I'm still getting sick around once a day but I've cut back on the meds one cause i'm sick of taking meds and two because of the side effects.
> 
> 
> I so hope this 2nd tri gets better. I really want to cook and eat real food. Someone told me this morning I look tired. I wanted to hit him.


You poor thing! I don't have much m/s but I can't cook...anytime I do I get sick and can't eat it. I also don't enjoy anything that I eat. I eat a lot of bland food just to have something in my stomach...so hopefully I will be able to enjoy soon.



Is anyone starting to show at all? I'm still not convinced besides being tired and occassionally nauseated that I'm actually pregnant!


----------



## Futuremommy1

i think my bloat has turned into a bump...i haven't felt bloated in a while but my tummy is still there so my thought is it's now a bump...I'll have DH start taking pictures this weekend


----------



## LadyE

hey ladies, I just had a tough day and night- yday woke up with a minor headache took 1 Tylenol and tried to go on with my day only for it to get worse in the afternoon and then again after midnight. Called my doctor she said that tension headaches are normal when not accompanied with other symptoms- since i had no other symptoms and my blood pressure was normal, took 2 more pills and just rested all day today. While headache is gone, im just so drained and tired. Bc I always got headaches before being pregnant doc says pregnancy will exacerbate it more but to watch out for it during 2nd and 3rd trimester as it could mean more serious things then. 


my nausea has gotten better its really here and there now, so that's always good. 

I've got my 12 week scan on monday and I cant wait to see my bean :) regardless of this, gotta stay focused on the main goal :baby:


----------



## Marlee

I had the worst headache yesterday too and still lingering today! I never take anything besides my heart meds so I'm waiting it out :/


----------



## LadyE

ugh headaches are the worst! hopefully yours will pass soon :hugs:


----------



## missangie

Marlee said:


> Futuremommy1 said:
> 
> 
> we go in for our next appointment on oct 6 so in a week. Based on my last scan I'm officially 13 weeks (not going to change my ticker). If I'm honest with myself I'm not AS sick as I was a couple of weeks ago but I'm still miserable. I'm still getting sick around once a day but I've cut back on the meds one cause i'm sick of taking meds and two because of the side effects.
> 
> 
> I so hope this 2nd tri gets better. I really want to cook and eat real food. Someone told me this morning I look tired. I wanted to hit him.
> 
> 
> You poor thing! I don't have much m/s but I can't cook...anytime I do I get sick and can't eat it. I also don't enjoy anything that I eat. I eat a lot of bland food just to have something in my stomach...so hopefully I will be able to enjoy soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone starting to show at all? I'm still not convinced besides being tired and occassionally nauseated that I'm actually pregnant!Click to expand...

I cant button my pants so Ive been wearing a belly band and this all just happened within a week. I work at a gym so I wear a looser shirt with black workout pants and have even had some ladies comment on the fact that Im starting to show. I cant believe how big i am already, its worrying me that maybe Im just getting fat and that its not all the baby!! This is my first so.... I dont know!


----------



## missangie

LadyE said:


> hey ladies, I just had a tough day and night- yday woke up with a minor headache took 1 Tylenol and tried to go on with my day only for it to get worse in the afternoon and then again after midnight. Called my doctor she said that tension headaches are normal when not accompanied with other symptoms- since i had no other symptoms and my blood pressure was normal, took 2 more pills and just rested all day today. While headache is gone, im just so drained and tired. Bc I always got headaches before being pregnant doc says pregnancy will exacerbate it more but to watch out for it during 2nd and 3rd trimester as it could mean more serious things then.
> 
> 
> my nausea has gotten better its really here and there now, so that's always good.
> 
> I've got my 12 week scan on monday and I cant wait to see my bean :) regardless of this, gotta stay focused on the main goal :baby:

sorry to hear about your headache, I have had two horrible ones this week! 

Post a pic after your scan!! How exciting, I wanna see my baby again!


----------



## Marlee

I bet your bump is adorable! My pants have actually been falling off which is super uncomfortable. I'm not a small girl to begin with though so I think it's normal for me to be showing yet. Plus my dr says my baby may be smaller so I'm taking that into consideration. I haven't seen my dr since 8+5 and my next visit isn't until almost 16 weeks. I hate this limbo! And I still have a headache!


----------



## LadyE

Hi Ladies, 

Had my 12 week scan yesterday and finally my little bean looks human! DH and I were so into looking at the baby that we barely paid attention to the lady taking the baby's measurements for the NT. 
Anyone else had them ask if they had Jewish heritage? We found that question kinda weird...My DH has Jewish heritage but forgot to ask them why the question. 

We get the results in a week so its a little nerve racking but I know our :baby: will be fine:thumbup:

The baby kept showing us his/her hand and it was jumping all around :happydance: Heartbeat was strong at 164. 

here's the baby!
 



Attached Files:







baby hutko.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Marlee

LadyE said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Had my 12 week scan yesterday and finally my little bean looks human! DH and I were so into looking at the baby that we barely paid attention to the lady taking the baby's measurements for the NT.
> Anyone else had them ask if they had Jewish heritage? We found that question kinda weird...My DH has Jewish heritage but forgot to ask them why the question.
> 
> We get the results in a week so its a little nerve racking but I know our :baby: will be fine:thumbup:
> 
> The baby kept showing us his/her hand and it was jumping all around :happydance: Heartbeat was strong at 164.
> 
> here's the baby!


what a beautiful picture!! I'm so upset I didn't get a 12 week u/s. I didn't even get a 12 week appointment. My next one is at 15.5 weeks and it's just blood work and sono. I find out gender at around 18 weeks though :).

I know I was asked when I first got pregnant about Jewish heritage and it's been in my maternity books as well. It just has to do with birth defects, genetic disorders with the Ashkenazi Jews in particular. I'm sure you guys have nothing to worry about!
XO


----------



## LadyE

Thanks! We are so happy! It was amazing to actually see a human baby in there, especially since sometimes besides the fatigue and the nausea I find it hard to believe I'm actually pregnant. 

So are u not doing the NT test since you didnt get a 12 week scan?

I, too, hope we are able to find out the sex of the baby as early as we can (I think the books say 16 weeks is the earliest possible?) I'd hate to wait any longer if I don't need to. Def gonna give the baby a pep talk right before that appointment :haha:


----------



## Marlee

I honestly didn't even know about the NT scan until I started reading about everyone else's. I'm going to call my DR to see about it. 

I still can't believe I have a baby in there...


----------



## LadyE

Marlee said:


> I honestly didn't even know about the NT scan until I started reading about everyone else's. I'm going to call my DR to see about it.
> 
> I still can't believe I have a baby in there...

Honestly all the worrying this test has given me, next time I'm opting out.


----------



## Marlee

I figure the results probably wouldn't change anything for me anyways


----------



## LadyE

exactly! The only good thing about it was that I was able to see my kid :cloud9:


----------



## Futuremommy1

hi ladies!

Well i had to miss my last appointment due to being admitted to the hospital AGAIN. This time for 4 days. I'm on new meds which i don't think work. I've got a new appointment tomorrow at 3pm. In the hospital we heard the hb on a doppler so not sure what she'll be checking tomorrow. I know i still need some blood work done. We've decided against the testing. 

Lovely scan pic Lady! I loved watching our little one wiggle around.


----------



## LadyE

Oh gosh futuremommy, im so sorry to hear that! Why were in your for 4 days? so long! I hope you are feeling much better now. 

Hopefully the rest of the 2nd trimester will treat you better :hugs: 

Yeah we're not doing the invasive testing either.


----------



## Futuremommy1

i have hypermesis or extreme morning sickness. I'm not able to keep food or drinks down regularly enough so i become very weak and dehydrated so I go in for IV fluids and meds. I probably should have stayed longer but i get sick of being in the hospital. 

I'm really hoping for a better 2nd trimester we will see.


----------



## Marlee

Thinking of you futuremommy! You poor thing!


----------



## Marlee

I'm over 14 weeks now and still not showing. I think I have a tiny tiny bump (I'm not super skinny to begin with), it's just so strange I will find out what I'm having in 3.5 weeks but I can't even tell I'm pregnant!


----------



## LadyE

thinking of you Futuremommy! 

Marlee, I feel like Im not showing either (not skinny to begin with) but then sometimes I do feel like I am because I cant suck in anymore, hehe.


----------



## LadyE

Just got our first trimester ratio testing back and we 'passed' with flying colors so to speak- 1/603, 1/2002 and 1/5000 cant remember which is which but all are negative so super happy

Knew everything was gonna be fine, but always good to hear it from the doctor's too!

Come on 2nd trimester!


----------



## Futuremommy1

hey ladies,

we had our appointment yesterday and we got to see our baby again and hear the hb. Nice and strong and boy was that baby excited. The bean moved so much it was funny. Stretching and wiggling and turning around. Definitely putting on a show. 

I've been referred to a home health care service so I can learn to give myself IV fluids and meds at home so hopefully I odn't have to go to the hospital anymore. They are just checking insurance and if all is a go they will come out this week and suit me up. I really hope that it helps. 

Its weird my belly is growing but i've lost 15 pounds in the last month due to the hyperemsis maybe that's why my bump is obvious. Before being pg my fat kinda spread over my belly and now it points out like a bump. So I'm definitely showing. And when I look down I see my belly and not just my breasts anymore which with a chest the size of 38dd is not usual for me. 

What's next for you ladies?


----------



## Marlee

Futuremommy1 said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> we had our appointment yesterday and we got to see our baby again and hear the hb. Nice and strong and boy was that baby excited. The bean moved so much it was funny. Stretching and wiggling and turning around. Definitely putting on a show.
> 
> I've been referred to a home health care service so I can learn to give myself IV fluids and meds at home so hopefully I odn't have to go to the hospital anymore. They are just checking insurance and if all is a go they will come out this week and suit me up. I really hope that it helps.
> 
> Its weird my belly is growing but i've lost 15 pounds in the last month due to the hyperemsis maybe that's why my bump is obvious. Before being pg my fat kinda spread over my belly and now it points out like a bump. So I'm definitely showing. And when I look down I see my belly and not just my breasts anymore which with a chest the size of 38dd is not usual for me.
> 
> What's next for you ladies?

I'm still praying for you! Hope you start feeling a lot better soon. I have my first DR appt since my 8 week check up next week. We also have the state fair starting tomorrow and I'm actually looking forward to going and eating haha.

PS - what's up with this website? I thought I was at the wrong place :)


----------



## Futuremommy1

i like the new site....i thought i was lost as well for a sec but i like it. 

Have fun at the fair....oh my how I wish i could eat all my favorites!


----------



## LadyE

This thread has been really quiet...hope everyone is alright! We get to know the sex on Nov 14th- it seems so far away from now :blush: but when it gets here we're going to be sooo excited!:happydance:


----------



## Marlee

My reply didn't post :(

I had my 2nd appointment on Tue and heard the hb. I feel like I'm getting ripped off for what I'm paying lol. I had one u/s at 8 weeks and this was my next one. I start seeing my specialist at 18 weeks and I get my gender u/s then, which is nov 4th!! Woo hoo

Is anyone showing? I haven't even gained weight. I'm a size 12 and 5'6 so I feel pretty average but I had to get him to tell me I was pregnant again because I don't feel or look like I'm 4 months!!


----------



## LadyE

Marlee said:


> My reply didn't post :(
> 
> I had my 2nd appointment on Tue and heard the hb. I feel like I'm getting ripped off for what I'm paying lol. I had one u/s at 8 weeks and this was my next one. I start seeing my specialist at 18 weeks and I get my gender u/s then, which is nov 4th!! Woo hoo
> 
> Is anyone showing? I haven't even gained weight. I'm a size 12 and 5'6 so I feel pretty average but I had to get him to tell me I was pregnant again because I don't feel or look like I'm 4 months!!

weird that your comment didn't post. 

No, don't feel like you're getting ripped off, doctors vary on what they do- plus I read somewhere and too many sonos should be avoided anyway- no real proof that their bad but when something isn't confirmed we should thread lightly I think. 

I've start to show a little bit, I'm a little heavier than you though so that might be why. 

wow, your so close to finding out the sex, congrats! any mommy intuition on what bean might be??!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

hey ladies...

we have our next appt on november 3rd. We could find out the gender but we've chosen not to. 

My home health care service is going well. I'm not on the IV currently cause I'm able to keep up my liquids on my own. But I still have it at home in case. I'm still attached to my zofran pump which i can't wait to be off of but for now it makes living possible. I actually went out to dinner with co-workers last night. That was the first time in 2.5 months that i've been able to eat in public without embarrassing myself


----------



## Marlee

I mean ripped off in the amount of visits I've gotten! Only 2 so far. I just was so nervous during the long wait!

As far as intuition, at first I swore girl. I just felt it, but now with everyone giving me their input, I'm convinced boy!


----------



## Futuremommy1

what's your doctor's schedule for ob visits? I get 13 per pg unless more are needed. So every 4 weeks till week 28 or something then every other week till 36 then every week till i deliver or some variation thereof. 

we may end up changing doctors and health insurance if DH gets this job he just applied for so all that may change.


----------



## Marlee

Mine was first visit at 8 weeks, 2nd at 15-16, next one isn't until 22


----------



## Marlee

AND i'm high risk...


----------



## LadyE

Marlee said:


> AND I'm high risk...

oh wow, if you're high risk then I def think you should have more frequent visits? Have you approached your doctor about this?

I've had 3 (but only 1 u/s at 6 weeks- 2 u/s if you count my 12 week scan at the genetic testing place). Next appt with sonogram will be at my 18th week when we find out the sex.


----------



## Marlee

They said this is general for their practice. I will start seeing my specialist AND this DR at 18 weeks. Luckily I haven't had any issues. It's just nice to have the reassurance the baby is ok!


----------



## Victoriaaa

Just saw this thread.. im a little late haha! Im due on the 7th with my first too.


----------



## LadyE

Welcome Victoria. Hope you find this thread as helpful as its been to me!

Well ladies, it happened again, I got a horrible headache early sunday morning and it went on throughout the day all day sunday and I woke up this morning with a lingering one. If I would have known my body was gonna trade MS for headaches, I almost think I'd rather have thrown up the first 3 months then be dealing with these annoying headaches. I swear I must have taken 4 warm showers yday just to see if the water falling on my head would help (Im trying to avoid taking meds) but at some point yday and this morning I had to give in and take the meds. I just couldnt take it anymore:cry:

Have any of you had headaches like this? Doc said its normal as long as its not accompanied by another symptom which is always good to hear. 

Needless to say, Im working from home today (God bless my job) I figured staying away from florescent lighting is probably a good thing right about now.


----------



## Victoriaaa

Thankyou.. me too :) will be nice to talk to people going through the same things at the same time.. i did have a flick through the pages and spotted the dreaded word 'hyperemesis' i had this through my first tri upto about 14 weeks and had to take sick leave from work... thankfully im feeling alot better now..but i know it can go on longer for other women.

I dont find the sex until 22 weeks :( little longer wait than everyone else it seems.


----------



## Futuremommy1

welcome Victoria

I'm the lucky one with hyperemesis YAY me! Today has been a not so great day I may have to go home early. Not sure. Yesterday I was sick for the first time in a week (I'm on a zofran pump) and today doesn't look much better.


Hey Lady. I know how you feel about the meds. And everyone gave me that advice when I got pregnant but I had to chalk that one up so I can eat and be semi-productive. I do get random headaches and I take tylenol for them cause i can't have the headaches on top of the nausea and heartburn and everything else. 

I'm also a migraine sufferer from before pregnancy and those are debilitating so I try and nip anything resembling those in the bud from the start.

I'm sorry you're going through them. And good thing you can work from home. These lights are killing me.


----------



## LadyE

Futuremommy1 said:


> welcome Victoria
> 
> I'm the lucky one with hyperemesis YAY me! Today has been a not so great day I may have to go home early. Not sure. Yesterday I was sick for the first time in a week (I'm on a zofran pump) and today doesn't look much better.
> 
> 
> Hey Lady. I know how you feel about the meds. And everyone gave me that advice when I got pregnant but I had to chalk that one up so I can eat and be semi-productive. I do get random headaches and I take tylenol for them cause i can't have the headaches on top of the nausea and heartburn and everything else.
> 
> I'm also a migraine sufferer from before pregnancy and those are debilitating so I try and nip anything resembling those in the bud from the start.
> 
> I'm sorry you're going through them. And good thing you can work from home. These lights are killing me.

I'm sorry to hear that you suffer from hyperemesis futuremommy and Victoria. Its intended to get better in the second trimester though right?

Thanks futuremommy. I think my headaches are becoming strong enough now that they can be considered migraines because the past two since I've been pregnant have been so debilitating. Today, no headache but because I had one for pretty much the past two days, my head today feels heavy- so Im trying to take it slow and drink lots of water!

I dont think I've felt the baby move yet, I guess its still too early, but Im just nervous that when baby does move I wont recognize it. 

I'll be 18 weeks when we get to know the sex of the baby (unless the baby doesn't cooperate). My doc said anywhere between 18-20 weeks but being the control freak that I am, I wanted to know the earliest possible so we can get this baby registry and nursery show on the road. Although we've decided to make the nursery very neutral (light greens and yellows) but I do want to spurs it up with cute either girly or boyish things.


----------



## Futuremommy1

for some people it gets better in the second or third trimester. For others they are sick the whole 9 months. It's a crapshoot unfortunately. And no one can tell you which you'll be. Everyone has told me that by now I'd feel better and they were all wrong. So I'm really sick of hearing people tell me it will get better. Cause they don't know they just don't know what else to say. 

I've felt the baby move...it's hard to catch cause the nausea and gas i have regularly are stronger than the baby. But if I'm lying still and my food has digestion so no heartburn or gas and my nausea is on the lower level then I'll feel the movement. 

I thought my next appt was next week but i was wrong its on 11/8. I kinda want to know the gender so I can know but I can't keep a secret and I don't want a bunch of pink or blue things sent to me. So I'm sure we won't find out. I do want to go buy something. Just not sure what. We probably won't buy most things till after the holidays and we'll know if we're going to be moving before the baby comes. If we are I definitely don't want to buy stuff. 


Have you or are you going to register?


----------



## LadyE

Futuremommy1 said:


> for some people it gets better in the second or third trimester. For others they are sick the whole 9 months. It's a crapshoot unfortunately. And no one can tell you which you'll be. Everyone has told me that by now I'd feel better and they were all wrong. So I'm really sick of hearing people tell me it will get better. Cause they don't know they just don't know what else to say.
> 
> I've felt the baby move...it's hard to catch cause the nausea and gas i have regularly are stronger than the baby. But if I'm lying still and my food has digestion so no heartburn or gas and my nausea is on the lower level then I'll feel the movement.
> 
> I thought my next appt was next week but i was wrong its on 11/8. I kinda want to know the gender so I can know but I can't keep a secret and I don't want a bunch of pink or blue things sent to me. So I'm sure we won't find out. I do want to go buy something. Just not sure what. We probably won't buy most things till after the holidays and we'll know if we're going to be moving before the baby comes. If we are I definitely don't want to buy stuff.
> 
> 
> Have you or are you going to register?


oh gosh, well I do hope it gets better for you!

I haven't been able to feel the baby move yet, at least I don't think, but I'm also kinda chubby and still in the 15 weeks so I probably wont be able to anyway for a little bit.

No, we haven't started our registry yet, but because we know we want more kids, we're going to register for gender neutral things and no clothes, since you're right; people will buy you gender specific clothes anyway, even if its not on your registry


----------



## Marlee

Hey Ladies,

I hope you all start feeling well soon! :hugs:

I've come down with horrible pregnancy breakouts!! It is driving me bananas! Especially because I am a makeup artist and usually have pretty nice skin...

I am going out of my mind waiting for next Friday to FINALLY see my baby and find out what we are having!! It can't get here fast enough!


----------



## Futuremommy1

yea my dh points out every new blemish i get....as if i'm blind....he also likes to mention when my thighs look bigger....one day he's gonna wake up with a black eye.

but keep your fingers crossed....he has an interview tomorrow for a job closer to family and we really want to move closer to family before the baby comes....And I'd much rather do it now before I get too huge.


Any bumps yet? Mine is hard...it's weird...


----------



## Marlee

I've been praying we will be able to move closer to family soon too. We have nobody closer than 7 hours away and up to 15. It's hard!

No bump here, not even a weight gain yet. Just bad acne haha


----------



## Futuremommy1

yea we're 14 hours away from my parents and his closest relatives and 24 hours from my extended family. 

i gained 2 pounds yippeeeeee! although i'm still trying to regain the 16 pounds i lost last month cause of the hyperemesis. I think the weight lost makes the bump look bigger. 


do you ladies work? And have you thought about mat leave or what you'll do after the baby arrives?


----------



## Marlee

I'm so glad you are able to gain a little weight back! I work part time now and get to work my own schedule, so ideally I would like to go back to PT afterwards. Just not sure yet how much time I want to take off.

My birthday is next Thursday, I'm wondering if it would be super selfish of me to give myself a microderm for my horrible skin and possibly a massage :/ I'd really love it though :)


----------



## Marlee

I'm so glad you are able to gain a little weight back! I work part time now and get to work my own schedule, so ideally I would like to go back to PT afterwards. Just not sure yet how much time I want to take off.

My birthday is next Thursday, I'm wondering if it would be super selfish of me to give myself a microderm for my horrible skin and possibly a massage :/ I'd really love it though :)


----------



## Futuremommy1

go all out! I'll be like 31 weeks on my birthday i'm sure a massage will be in my future! 

I currently work fulltime on contract which I'll either end on Monday or Dec 18th. I really should make that decision either way DH and I decided I'll take a break before baby gets here and I'll be unemployed after baby gets here. 

I'm sure I'll eventually go back into the workforce but not for a while. I'm actually excited to be a SAHM although up until a month ago I was dead set against it. We'll see how I feel when it happens.


----------



## Marlee

My 17 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







17w.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1









17wk.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Futuremommy1

cute bump....you were tiny to begin with it looks like. Mine's huge but i think my fat just moved out of the way for my bump. I'll post a pic when i get home.


----------



## Marlee

You're funny! And no, I was a 12 to begin with so not "tiny" at all, but I did lose some weight first tri and it's shifted frm my hips to belly I think! I'm just oon bump control every day!


----------



## Marlee

Ladies, I find out on Friday what we are having! So excited, it's like Christmas! Anyone else finding out soon??


----------



## missangie

it is like Christmas isnt it?? So exciting! I find out on Tuesday. Do you have any feeling as to what you are having? I feel like im having a girl but we will see! I am just so excited to know and praying that this baby is healthy


----------



## missangie

it is like Christmas isnt it?? So exciting! I find out on Tuesday. Do you have any feeling as to what you are having? I feel like im having a girl but we will see! I am just so excited to know and praying that this baby is healthy


----------



## missangie

oops sorry for the double post and I couldnt see how to delete it?


----------



## Futuremommy1

how cool. I feel like i'm having a girl too but i guess I'll be the lone wolf to wait till April to find out  

DH wants to go register now.....i kinda want to wait for another appointment....i keep thinking with my history, what if something happened....


----------



## Marlee

when I first found out I was pregnant I was certain I was having a girl, you couldn't tell me otherwise! Every time I have baby dreams it's of a girl. But the more people give me their input about how they know I'm having a boy, I'm starting to think it's a boy! So now the suspense has been killing me :)


----------



## Victoriaaa

I dont find out until the 6th of december (22 weeks) its going too slow i just want to go out and buy things.


----------



## Marlee

My birthday was yest and my husband bought me all baby things lol. I will let you guys know today what I'm having!! :)


----------



## Futuremommy1

YAY! Happy Birthday Marlee. 

My hubby and I actually went and looked at baby stuff the other night. He picked out the travel system he liked...me i don't have a strong opinion either way so he's happy.


----------



## Marlee

It's a boy!
 



Attached Files:







peuf_20111104_34.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









peuf_20111104_37.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yay!!! A boy! I want a boy :). Although I can't tell 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## missangie

hooray for a little boy!!! Great pics!


----------



## LadyE

yay for all the gender reveals!! 7 more days until we find out what we're having- strong feeling its a boy!


Have any of you looked into cloth diapers? Just started doing the research and they are def not the cloth ones our mothers and their mothers grew up using!


----------



## Futuremommy1

We're doing cloth diapers....oh my goodness i mentioned it to a my friend who is also pg and an ob/gyn and she went off on me. I finally got her to shut up by saying well good thing I didn't ask you to do it and since this is my baby and its what i want then I'll do it. And she laughed and said well she wouldn't babysit for me and I said well you live 17 hours away I'd never ask you to.

Anyway, I'm so confused by it all but I want to do it. I'm hoping to find a retail spot that has different brands so I can see them in person. I hate making decisions on products solely on internet research. 

We will probably do a trial pack from Jillian's Drawers or some place like that when the baby comes.


----------



## Marlee

I just went today to start my registry. Ahh, there is too much! So overwhelming! I brought my best friend who was in town since she has a 18 month old. Problem was she felt I needed everything she had and should do things her way. I understand having the best things and organic this and that, but I didn't have those things, and neither did generations before us and they turned out ok. I'm just already over the unsolicited advice from everyone!


----------



## Futuremommy1

i agree. I mentioned to my best friend how overwhelmed I felt with what we'll need and she offered to come with me. I love her but sometimes she can be overwhelming and since her husband makes more than DH and I combined our budgets tend to be slightly different. So I'm weary about accepting her advice. 

I did talk to my mom and I'm going to visit the week before Christmas and we'll go out and see. I like to think i was raised with all my needs met so I trust her opinion and she's about as easy going a person as I know so she won't be ridiculous.

Anyone planning on using a sling? We're getting a travel system cause DH doesn't want to carry the baby but when I go food shopping or out for a walk or something I think I want to carry our baby in a sling. I started looking those up as well they can be as confusing as cloth diapers....

I'm not ready to have a baby


----------



## Marlee

I am registering for a sling and front carrier for when baby is bigger! I love having them close by!

I had a rough morning, not sure if any of you can help. Woke up at 6 with unbearable pain in my mid left back. I mean, I couldn't breathe or move. My husband had to take me into the bathroom because I started throwing up from the pain. It went away after about 10 mins. I think it was my kidney? Baby has been moving and no bleeding so I don't think it's baby related. It was awful though!


----------



## Futuremommy1

that sounds crazy...I'd definitely call teh doctor just in case. Are you feeling better now?

We have an appointment today at 3:45...not sure what it's for though. My dr doesn't do a/s till week 20...


Registering hurts my brain


----------



## Marlee

I am feeling better as far as the pain goes! It hasn't come back, I'm just exhausted!

haha, yes the registering was so overwhelming. I did about 40 items in store and the rest online so I could read reviews and such. I figure I still have time to change my mind and can always exchange things I don't end up liking! I hope your appt goes well!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

It was quick. Dh wanted to know the gender so we found out. We're having a girl. I'm still trying to wrap my head around it. I'll have dh scan the u/s pic 

We started our registry. I put 5 things on it ( waiting on that excitement to kick in) dh put some others im not aware of. I guessing need to do some research


Are you only registering at one place? And if not are you putting duplicates on them?


----------



## Marlee

congratulations!!! How exciting :) everyone keeps telling me "boys are so much more fun" but I can't wait to have a little girl!

I registered at Babies r us and target but did different items on each! they had a lot of different things and the ones that were the same I went with the better price.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Smart. I love target but heard horror stories about their registry. I do have a target card so maybe I will to get the discount.


----------



## missangie

I hated registering for our wedding, I just want someone to go register for me haha. 

by the way, we are having a boy!


----------



## Marlee

Congrats missangie! Lots of boys it seems! All of my friends are having or have just had boys. 

So what I did was made a list of things I wanted to register for and took it into babies r us. I scanned some things there and did my entire target one online since a lot of stuff they don't even carry in the store! It made it easy and fun for me!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Congrats Missangie!!! All my friends are having boys too. I feel like the odd man out with my lil girl but I'm warming up to it. 

I felt the same about registering...DH loves it cause for him it's like shopping without a bill. Me I'm not a huge fan. But then again I don't like shopping much at all. I think I will link them all to Amazon moms that way it can keep track of multiple registries. I'll try and add a few things every day or week. 


Have you chosen a bath tub? I've got to find the sling I want somewhere. And I haven't even looked at feeding supplies.


----------



## Futuremommy1

here's my bump picture from this morning. It's been more or less this size for the last month or so. 

On a cool note DH felt the baby kick last night. I've been feeling her for a few weeks now but never from the outside. Last night I was eating olives and pickles cause I was starving and I prefer salty snacks either she was starving too or she doesn't like (or loves) salty snacks. 

I was wondering about that...people always say baby doesn't like something or loves when they eat something else. If there's a lot of movement when you eat something do you assume they are happy or not?
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Futuremommy1

What bathtub are you guys registering for? Everyone I seem to like gets HORRIBLE reviews when I research them. This is why i hate shopping


----------



## Marlee

Super cute bump!! I just look fat!

I didn't register for a fancy tub but this is what I picked https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=47634550&product_skn=746038


----------



## Futuremommy1

until the cord falls off I will probably just do sponge baths but i wanted something that the baby can be slightly submerged in for after the cord falls off....


----------



## Marlee

that's why I like the ones with the slings!


----------



## Futuremommy1

oh will that do it? i have no idea...my kid is going to be so messed up...she's gonna grow up thinkin mom is kinda slow


----------



## Marlee

Haha I think so! It's all a learning experience for us too! Any ideas on names?


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yea we're gonna name her Catherine Ella after our grandmothers although I kinda prefer Ella Catherine or Ella Michele. But dh would be hurt with the last one cause that's my grand mom and mother so we will probably stick with Catherine Ella 


What about you?


----------



## Marlee

I absolutely LOVE the name Ella! I tried that one w/my husband but he kept singing that rihanna song umbrella! He thinks he's funny!

Our plan is to make a list and name the baby after we see him! One of our top pics is Archer. We like different but not too strange since boy names are so much harder to come up with and be unique...


----------



## Futuremommy1

My grandmothers name was Ella Belle :). She hated the belle part but I love Ella more than Catherine but we will see


If we had a boy we were going to name him Solomon.


----------



## Marlee

Hey ladies! How's everyone feeling? Anything new?


----------



## Futuremommy1

hey! i have my anatomy scan today in about an hour, hopefully our little girl is still a little girl (I think I'd freak out if they come back and say oops it's a boy at this point) and healthy as a horse. 


how are you doing?


----------



## Marlee

How did it go?? I'm good! I've got a bit of a belly now! Also I purchased fabric for our custom baby bedding and we also got our stroller/car seat travel system, glider, high chair and cribs (our parents got them for good deals after thanksgiving) so it's fun now! My back has def started to bother me. I'm looking forward to the massage I'm getting tomorrow!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

well now i think it's finally starting to set in. I'm having mini-freak outs. About being a mom and the financial aspect of it and actually GIVING BIRTH. She's perfect. All her organs are where they are supposed to be and doing what they are supposed to be doing. She weighs exactly 1 pound and is measuring right on schedule. She's definitely a girl. We got to see her face, she has my husband's nose. And she waved at us and was sucking her fingers. HB was 156 ( I told my husband she was sleeping last time cause her HB was 136 which is low for when she's moving around). They checked her bones and limbs and the tech said everything was perfect no markers for any genetic abnormalities. When my dr came in she just said well she's perfect and that made me smile.

I've been so worried that something was going to be wrong that I didn't want to really make any real plans or purchases until this appointment was done. We have our last 4 week one on Jan 3rd and then I start going every 2 weeks! I can't believe that. This is crazy. 

I did buy a few outfits from Carter's and started our cloth diapers stash after thanksgiving. But now I'll start really budgeting for the rest of the stuff. We are holding off on most things till March. My husband gets a relatively large bonus every March so we will wait for that. I will get our travel system before then just in case she decides she's too excited to wait till april 8th. 

Can definitely feel you on the back pain. I have trouble getting up sometimes. She really hates it when I squish her so she'll start kicking. I'm feeling her everyday and now that I don't need to throw up everyday I can appreciate the movements. 

Have you had your a/s yet?


----------



## Marlee

I'm glad everything went so well!! We had our scan at 18 weeks and everything measured and looked perfect! Now I'm going every 4 weeks for my specialist u/s, this one was suppose to be last week but I pushed it out to this week since my mom will be in town! So I will get to see him again Thursday!! I can't wait! He's been such a jumping jelly bean, feels like he's practicing his wrestling moves lol. I just feel so blessed and so excited I can't wait to meet him! I'm trying to enjoy this 2nd tri since I'm feeling pretty good. But yes, def need help sitting straight up unless I roll over on my stomach to get off the bed lol


----------



## Marlee

Btw, here's my 22 week pic!
 



Attached Files:







peuf_20111201_59.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Futuremommy1

:flower:

people stop me when i'm running errands now about my bump...

the first is what i see when i look down...that's how i determine if i'm getting bigger...slowly i see more and more belly pop out. The second pic was from a couple of weeks ago i think..
 



Attached Files:







photo1.JPG
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1









photo2.JPG
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Marlee

so cute!!


----------



## Victoriaaa

Found out yesterday i am having a boy :) everything is perfect and well, and his head is burrowed right down little terror.


----------



## Futuremommy1

congrats on your boy Victoria!


----------



## Marlee

Big congrats! I'm really getting excited for our boy! My mom is in town and has been buying him so clothes which has been fun! I also had an appt yesterday with the specialist for a growth u/s to check on my little man. I got a couple of unexpected 3d pics!!
 



Attached Files:







peuf_20111208_66.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1









peuf_20111208_65.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Futuremommy1

it's so weird to think these people are growing and living inside our bodies....cool pictures


----------



## missangie

Marlee, he is SO cute! I love that last picture. I wanna see my baby again, I cant believe I have to wait until April, seems so far away yet really soon at the same time! haha 

Im pretty sure Parker pulled an all nighter last night, I kept waking up to him squirming around in my belly! Here are a few bump pictures...

https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc376/angelalaws09/B12Weeks-1.jpg


----------



## Marlee

Super cute bump!!! I'm finally starting to show which is fun. I love the name Parker too! My baby is so active at night (esp kicking my bladder). It's like he practicing something in there


----------



## missangie

Marlee said:


> Super cute bump!!! I'm finally starting to show which is fun. I love the name Parker too! My baby is so active at night (esp kicking my bladder). It's like he practicing something in there

Thank you! I do love that Im showing more but its so funny to hear what women say daily to me. (I work at a gym for kids so I see many moms alllll day long) One more loves to tell me how huge I am and that Im bigger then she was at 8 months pregnant and another came up to me this week and quietly asked me how everything was going and then said she wanted to check because Im not showing much and she was worried. :shrug: lol its all sorta funny to me


----------



## Futuremommy1

the lady at Sam's asked if i was having twins....yea not so much....but that a probably 2 pieces of stupid advice is all i've had to deal with thankfully......


----------



## Marlee

ladies! It's been too long - how is everyone feeling and doing? I can't believe how close we are getting to the end! Any new pictures to share?
 



Attached Files:







429955_615864875616_92501819_32004871_1994704403_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hey! Long time no hear! 7 weeks! I'm so ready. 

We have our 32 week appt this afternoon. 

Due to the fact that I have not gained a pound this whole time I've been having ultrasounds almost every appt. we have a full growth one again today (so basically a repeat of the anatomy scan). She's been growing and moving A LOT but they want to keep an eye on her until she makes her debut.

Haven't bought anything still. Procrastination is my middle name :).

How's everything with you guys?


----------



## Marlee

wow! I feel like I gained weight overnight...ugh! I haven't been to the DR in 6 weeks...our insurance changed and I had to change DRs...this was the soonest I could get in because I have to meet with the OB coordinator and do a 2 hour visit...so frustrating!!

I feel like there's sooo much left to do!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Wow can't believe they'd have you do a consult before an appt when you're that far along. 

My mom and I decided to do a meet the baby party instead of a shower and that will be in May when I fly back to Georgia for a couple of weeks. So we're just going to get our necessities next month so the "fun", smaller stuff stays on the registry. 

We've been going back and forth about getting a new car before the baby comes so lots on our plate. 

Have you done the tours and classes?


----------



## Marlee

since we are going to a new hospital we are going to try and tour the next week or so, neither of us have every been there before. No classes for us though - I'm one of those people that does a lot better "winging it" haha. I would stress myself out the more I tried to remember. How about you?


----------



## Futuremommy1

We've done a tour and im more of a winger as well but I honestly go to these things to reaffirm that they are too much. That way I can know that they aren't needed if we ever have more children. I doubt I'll remember anything and I'm not a note taker but I'm nosey.


----------



## Marlee

that's good! I feel like if I had more time I might do it - I just feel so swamped at the moment. I actually just finished putting the swing together - that was a nightmare :). I'm just so excited we are almost there!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Nice! I feel so lazy. I stopped working back in December so technically I'm not doing anything but I haven't done anything either...I'm the epitome of lazy!


----------



## Marlee

oh good for you! I work part time, 20 hours a week, but I'm on my feet for 5 straight hours at a time and it's extremely hard on my back and legs! So I really enjoy my 3 days off...


----------



## Futuremommy1

You're good cause if I'm on my feet for more than 3 hours then my back and hips hurt all night and all the next day.


----------



## Marlee

I went to my new DR yesterday, first time I've been seen in 6 weeks thanks to our insurance change. I found out I've only gained 5lbs in 2 months - my scale said 40! I'm glad it's reeeeally broken lol


----------



## Futuremommy1

:rofl: yea that's a huge difference. Are you just doing the check urine, bp, and fundal height appointments?


----------



## Marlee

yeah, so far - looks like next one they will start checking the cervix. I was also having growth u/s every 4 weeks but I was cleared from those!


----------

